# High & Low Sexual Desires



## LadyyJayy (Oct 11, 2020)

My husband and I have two completely different sexual desires when it comes to how many times a day we go at it. He has a high sex drive so he can go 3+ times a day. Me on the other hand my sex drive is low and I would rather have sex 2-3 times a week. It’s getting to the point now where it’s starting to ware on our marriage. We try talking about it but tend to get nowhere on the conversation. I don’t know what to do. He wants it before he goes to work, when he gets home, before we go to bed, and any other time he is anole to get it. That’s just a little too much for me. I do want to say he is an addict because he is a great husband he takes care of me and spoils me. He is always trying to be considerate and a great father. The only time we have a problem really is when sex is involved and I’m not wanting to be compromising. Now you are probably wondering why don’t I want to compromise? The thing is I do comprise on a daily, even when I really don’t want to but in those days that I put my foot down then he brings up how I’m stressing him and he doesn’t know if he can be with someone like me and he wants a divorce. I honestly don’t know how to handle it. I want to see a counselor but we don’t have the time because of our work schedules, he works days and I work nights. I keep track of every time we have sex as well, but none of that matters if he doesn’t get it when he wants it. Oh and did I mention we are only 3 years apart; I’m 26 and he’s 29...What should I say/do? How should I act/respond?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

He's obsessing over how many times a DAY? That's unreasonable. 5 or 6x a week is very good for most couples, even in the early days. Tell him to go watch some porn if he needs more than that. It seems you are sexually mismatched, so you can either figure out something together, or part ways and make this a learning issue for choosing your next relationship.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

LOL, just another divorce in the making! I only hang out here to affirm why I stay single. Girl, your guy is a sex addict and threatens you with divorce already. Trust me (but I know you won't and will take until Dday to realize I'm right) this will only end one way. Your very best bet is get out while it is easier. People love to wait for all the drama. This dude is a player, an sex addict, and not even husband material by threatening you. 

Full send!


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

If he works days and you work nights, how on earth do you even have the time to have sex multiple times a day?!?


----------

